# my cactuseseses are flowering



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

years ago I got this cactus, nasty horrible prickly thing. What sort it is I've no idea, and given my general lack of enthusiasm for anything green I can't say i'm too fussed about anyway.

Anyhow, despite being totally neglected in a pot for years it has sprouted young offspring that grow on its sides like buds, and has yearly given displays of brilliant flowers that last a couple of days and then die away till next time.

Over the years its grown bigger and bigger, and been repotted several times - the last time it was split into 3 clumps and dumped into the greenhouse and again left to its own devices (although in repotting it got new soil and compost - BAD IDEA!!)

A couple of days ago I saw that it was again forming flower buds but i forgot to get ther camera out to record them, as they grow very, very quickly. Last night I did take a couple of pics of the fully grown closed flowers but although I meant to post a pic on here I forgot  

I've just now been out near the greenhouse and they have all flowered and fully opened, and this time here's the evidence

I'm worried these things are out of control as now they are about 60cm around, this is despite our having removed several "babies" to give away


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

They are lovely. Cacti are great for low maintenance.


----------

